# bug ? kern.geom.journal.cache.limit shows negative value



## exolabs (Oct 15, 2010)

On one  server with freebsd FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 (amd64) kern.geom.journal.cache.limit shows negative value.  Is it normal or a bug? 


```
sysctl kern.geom.journal.cache.limit
kern.geom.journal.cache.limit: -827774976
```


----------

